# Trailer Trash Party Makeup Suggestions?!



## cheryl (Jun 17, 2009)

So I was invited to a Trailer Trash themed party and I would like to know what is the trashiest makeup I should wear? haha

I'm excited to hear everyones interpretations on this...


----------



## Hilly (Jun 17, 2009)

Heavy, heavy liner...a little runny too on the bottom. Clumpy mascara and maybe even some super cheapie falsies that looks totally fake. 
Sheer, frosty lipstick with some brown lip liner. Maybe even a fake mole. Lots of glitter everywhere (eyes, chest). Cant forget the lee press on nails!


----------



## MissResha (Jun 17, 2009)

just do this:


----------



## Hilly (Jun 17, 2009)

^^ wouldnt you cry if you knew Mimi's makeup was MAC!??!?


----------



## MissResha (Jun 17, 2009)

oh hell, that just proves its all about application LMAO


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 17, 2009)

Blue eyeshadow to the brow bone... tons of dark black eye liner and mascara that is smeared and running.... Outline your lips  way outside your natural lip line with super black liner and either do a super shiny clear gloss or have bright red or pink lipstick smeared across your face... On and don't bathe a few days before the party... haha


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 17, 2009)

Definitely the smeared eyeliner, red/bright pink lipstick, bright/neon blue or green eyeshadow (or orange/yellow!)...Don't forget the rollers/scarf in the hair too!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 17, 2009)

Neon eyeshadows that are unblended, bright pink lips, red lipliner that doesn't match, bad false eyelashes, clumpy mascara and glitter galore. Don't forget to tease your hair really high and smack gum in an annoying fashion!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 17, 2009)

something like..
carbon on lid
electric eel on crease
chrome yellow as highlight

all applied with your fingers, preferably


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 17, 2009)

smeared black liner all around the eye...dirty looking. 
4 coats of uncombed mascara.
NO foundation.
frosty pink or dark brick red lipstick.
glitter on your chest and shoulders.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 17, 2009)

oh my gosh hahahahaha
i just had a good laugh reading all your posts... i'm tempted to show a picture of how I look when I'm finished and post it... 

i'm gonna be a train wreck for sure haha


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jun 17, 2009)

go to walmart.
ANY cosmetic that is under $1 with disgustingly bright, tacky, and typically unwearable colors would be the way to go (i only say this because thats what my friend and i would think whenever we came across them).

HOT PINK lipstick, eyeshadows/eyeliners that looks like a pixie jizzed all over them like a frosty, over-sparkly white, or a blue eyeshadow, WHITE EYELINER-- a must imo, glitter around the eye area (it seems like for reals trailer trash people associate glitter with dressing up-- sorry if im stereotyping anyone but you know it's true) tons of rouge, and clumpy mascara like someone said.

have you decided what you're going to do to your hair?
either something that involves a bottle of hairspray and a teasing comb, something that involves a lot of scrunchies, butterfly clips, or similar hair accessories, or something that involves lots of gel and cornrows for the trailer park girls who are "down".

lol, why am I having so much fun with this?!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 17, 2009)

CRIMPING IRON! 
Only in strips though.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 18, 2009)

If you're pretty good at hair (or have a friend who is) you should also create a fake mullet...but the girl mullet has to be teased and feathered a little in front. and I'm all for the chalky blue eyeshadow, brown lipliner, and clear, super sparkly lipgloss...and glitter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Please post pics...I think we need to see the final result.


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Jun 18, 2009)

So peoplehave already mentioned that there needs to be blue e/s, which I think is important, but I think that your jeans must cause you to have muffin top in order to be appropriate for this party.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 19, 2009)

Also the tadpole brows.


----------



## hrockstar (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_smeared black liner all around the eye...dirty looking. 
4 coats of uncombed mascara.
NO foundation.
frosty pink or dark brick red lipstick.
glitter on your chest and shoulders._

 
OMG i know this girl only it is caked on chalky foundation that has no coverage!!!  (i am totally serious)


----------



## cheryl (Jun 19, 2009)

Here is the vision I have so far...

I'm gonna dress as a skanky PREGNANT woman! I'll probably be having a few drinks so it will look really bad. My hair will be teased into a faux mullet and I'll have my bra straps and thong coming out of my short shorts and torn top. I would just like to add that the shorts say "Player" on the bum and "Bitchie" on the shirt. 

As for the makeup... I'm going to be doing a bit of everything. Definitely chalky blue eyeshadow, heavy lined eyes and lips, lots of glitter...etc. 

What am I missing? haha


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 19, 2009)

LOL I think the only think you're missing is having disgustingly long nails, or Lee press-ons (as previously suggested), but make sure you pop a couple off, so you're left with the sticky stuff on a couple nails. 
OH! Don't forget the cigarette and beer. ...and bare feet.
(obviously the cigarette doesn't have to be real/lit if you don't smoke...you can even just stick it behind your ear...LOL)


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cheryl* 

 
_Here is the vision I have so far...

I'm gonna dress as a skanky PREGNANT woman! I'll probably be having a few drinks so it will look really bad. My hair will be teased into a faux mullet and I'll have my bra straps and thong coming out of my short shorts and torn top. I would just like to add that the shorts say "Player" on the bum and "Bitchie" on the shirt. 

As for the makeup... I'm going to be doing a bit of everything. Definitely chalky blue eyeshadow, heavy lined eyes and lips, lots of glitter...etc. 

What am I missing? haha_

 
PLATFORM FLIP-FLOPS!
lol, and dirty white ones at that!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jun 19, 2009)

Apply heavy eyeliner around your eye, but none in the waterline. Clumpy mascara, one shade of eyeshadow all over lid, smeared into brow.
Frosty pink lips 8D


----------



## cheryl (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pnuttbuttajelli* 

 
_PLATFORM FLIP-FLOPS!
lol, and dirty white ones at that!_

 
I actually saw some lady in the grocery store today with chunky flipflops and I was thinking to myself... "I need those for my outfit..."

HAHAHA


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Jun 21, 2009)

OMG. The minute I saw this I thought of a woman I saw with booty overalls and no shirt under them. Just a bra. So Trashy! Lmao


----------



## cheryl (Jul 2, 2009)

Here are some photos from the party... I had fake tattoos and pink hair from the dollar store... tons of glitter and really horrid mimi-ish makeup!


----------



## hyzenthlay20 (Jul 2, 2009)

You look awesome, in a horrifically awful way


----------



## CoralBlast (Jul 4, 2009)

that looks horrid and funny so it was successful. i would like to see someone actually do a look with those suggestions it would be really funny!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 8, 2009)

Lmfao dude...that's effing hysterical. You did a bad ass job!!! LOL


----------



## Licota (Jul 8, 2009)

Omg, that's so funny! Haha! You made yourself trailer trash to you fingertips! Or nails. Way to go!


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jul 8, 2009)

omg that is amazing!
you and your friends are cracking me up! i love your belly because it seems like every TT woman has a belly where you can't tell if the bulge was caused by a baby or beer.

and i am loling so hard at the hair rollers and the fur(?) coat!
it looks like it was tons of fun!


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 8, 2009)

I like that Bitchie shirt in a weird way lmao


----------



## snkatha (Jul 29, 2009)

white unblended in eyeliner pencil as highlight, clumpy mascara, dry slaky hot pink lipstick with a black eye pencil as lip liner, too much blush(they say it's a sign of despair in a woman). Or a wrong colour foundation, over bronzed orange skin that screams FAKE TANNER...ooh, just about any makeup mess oyu can think of. I think it's a fun theme. Wow, a party where bad makeup is good?! I'd have a ball!!


----------



## Mark Lewswander (Mar 13, 2014)

So, I don't understand. You were invited to a "trailer trash" themed party? Why don't you just hang out at walmart and look at what all the trailer trash is wearing?


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 14, 2014)

Haaa I cant


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 14, 2014)

Bumping up a four-plus-year-old thread just to say that, Mark? :shock: Really.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 14, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Bumping up a four-plus-year-old thread just to say that, Mark? :shock: Really.


  I know right!? I'm not laughing at the trailer trash themed party but at the comment lol.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 14, 2014)

Tht was his sole comment.  Great contribution


----------



## User38 (Mar 14, 2014)

me thinks we are being punked again


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 14, 2014)

I always fall for it


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 14, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> me thinks we are being punked again:thud:


  *facepalm*


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Mi55V33 (Mar 17, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> me thinks we are being punked again


 
  Bahahaha, HerGreyness!  Love your posts, U kill me!!!


----------



## iwhypphace (Mar 18, 2014)

Powder blue and pink matte  e/s, un blended, tons of mascara and eyeliner with no lippie


----------

